# Favorite Christmas movie



## CrookedCroc (Nov 15, 2019)

Christmas is almost here, so how about we get in the holiday spirit by sharing our favorite Christmas movies

One of my favorites is Tokyo Godfathers



 

This movie tells the story of three homeless persons who during Christmas night happen to find a baby amongst the trash.
They decide to look for the baby's family and along the way they learn more about eachother and the reasons they became homeless.

For those who like anime, this movie was directed by Satoshi Kon, the director of Paprika, Perfect Blue, Paranoia Agent and Millennium Actress  

Anyway, what's your favorite and most beloved Christmas movie (s)?


----------



## Keefur (Nov 15, 2019)

If you have never seen this, do so


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 16, 2019)

Keefur said:


> If you have never seen this, do so


I've always wanted to watch this one but never got around to do so, thanks for reminding me about it, I need to watch it sometime soon


----------



## Keefur (Nov 16, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I've always wanted to watch this one but never got around to do so, thanks for reminding me about it, I need to watch it sometime soon


You're in for a treat.  I was going to say A Christmas Story, but they run that one on television all day Christmas now.  It's a good one though.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 16, 2019)

Adams Family (which is a Christmas Movie).


----------



## Simo (Nov 16, 2019)

Rare Exports (Finland, 2010)

A moody, sardonic take on finding Santa : p


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 16, 2019)

I grew up with Jingle All the Way and now I'm biased towards it for the rest of my life.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Nov 16, 2019)

The Santa Clause (only the first one)


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Nov 16, 2019)

Best Christmas movie:


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 16, 2019)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Best Christmas movie:


Came to post this


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 16, 2019)

I always watch this one on Christmas Eve:






A harassed bishop's prayers are answered when an angel is sent from heaven to help him.

Quite good, would recommend to anyone. <;


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 17, 2019)

The correct answer is

AlL oF tHeM.

I'm not sponsered by Hallmark, I swear.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 19, 2019)

Who hasn't seen HOME ALONE!?


----------



## Starbeak (Nov 19, 2019)

In order:

1) A Muppet's Christmas Carol
2) Die Hard
3) Christmas Everyday
4) A Year Without A Santa Claus
5) Mickey's Christmas Carol 
6) Home Alone
7) Home Alone 2
8) Bojack Horseman's Holiday Special

xD

Granted some are half hour specials but they still qualify for me. ^v^


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 19, 2019)

Santa's Slay


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Nov 26, 2019)

In no particular order:

Home Alone 1 & 2
The nightmare before Christmas 
Mickey’s Christmas Carol
A Muppet Christmas Carol
The Santa Clause
Gremlins
Hook


----------



## takerlama (Nov 27, 2019)

i thingk for this christmas, Frozen 2 will be the best movie, I love t he character Elsa and anna, they are so brave and beautiful, i'm deeply touched by their sister love


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2019)

This one.





I can relate to him on a spiritual level.

In fact, I was thinking about spending a rather large sum of money on a make-up artist to be the Grinch one year and maybe even enter the Christmas parade.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 28, 2019)

SAW


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2019)

I like the part where that guy's guts spells out, it reminds me of Christmas tinsel.

10/10 Christmas movie.


----------



## blue sky love (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 6, 2019)

Classics never get old.


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 7, 2019)

...


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 1, 2020)

The Santa Clause 2 is my favorite out of the whole trilogy.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Hello from 2021 

Elf.


----------



## Outré (Oct 27, 2021)

Batman Returns.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 28, 2021)

anything except elf... was made to watch it to many times


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 28, 2021)

ben909 said:


> anything except elf... was made to watch it to many times


I personally found it meh. Good, but not 'rewatch it' good.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I personally found it meh. Good, but not 'rewatch it' good.


because of people likeing it, i have seen it to many times, mostly first half only...


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 28, 2021)

ben909 said:


> anything except elf... was made to watch it to many times


Im pretty sure I watched it a good number of times. I still like it but i understand how seeing a movie over and over will cause it to lose its appeal but I also understand that some people just might not like something to begin with. The other Christmas movies I enjoy ate more kind of immature for my age, such as Santa Buddies/Paws. 

(I hope my reply doesn't bother you. I just like making conversation sometimes. ^^')


----------



## ben909 (Oct 28, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Im pretty sure I watched it a good number of times. I still like it but i understand how seeing a movie over and over will cause it to lose its appeal but I also understand that some people just might not like something to begin with. The other Christmas movies I enjoy ate more kind of immature for my age, such as Santa Buddies/Paws.
> 
> (I hope my reply doesn't bother you. I just like making conversation sometimes. ^^')


(this kind of reply won't bother me)


----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 29, 2021)

Santa's Slay


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 29, 2021)

Diehard

Actually, it's Christmas with the Kranks


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 29, 2021)

_Joyeux Noel_.


----------

